# 2012 Burton Binding trends and the Diode... the new C60/CO2



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rode the new Malavita EST the Hinge is fucking sick.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rode the new Malavita EST the Hinge is fucking sick.


Too bad they're not on the non-EST binding... I'm waiting for your take on this angry and what you think about autcant and the hammock. 

I think the Malavita will be the it binding next year, like the 390 bosses of this year. Plus I really love that "sulfur" pastel yellow color they have next year.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Diode is overkill. So was the C60. Only people doing anything lethal enough to need them are guys like Xavier. If you aren't bomb running cornice drops and cliffs, you don't need Diodes.

I wish the Hinge was on non est. I won't run anything with channel.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I still have no idea what the hammock does I didn't notice anything.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Diode is overkill. So was the C60. Only people doing anything lethal enough to need them are guys like Xavier. If you aren't bomb running cornice drops and cliffs, you don't need Diodes.
> 
> I wish the Hinge was on non est. I won't run anything with channel.


Most mid to hi end gear is overkill... 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I still have no idea what the hammock does I didn't notice anything.


After reading the catalogue I'm gathering that you can run your ankle strap a little looser and still get the same response as it'll hug your back boot. Mostly it allows burton to charge another $20 for a piece of rubber.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

604al said:


> it allows Burton to charge another $20 for a piece of rubber.


Yup. Thing I like is they now offer true zero lean stock backs.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Next season's malavitas is one of the bindings I'm interested in picking up. Would like to hear from anyone (BA?) how they feel/ride. I'm very intrigued by the "auto-cant" stuff if it works.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

604al said:


> Most mid to hi end gear is overkill...
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the catalogue I'm gathering that you can run your ankle strap a little looser and still get the same response as it'll hug your back boot. Mostly it allows burton to charge another $20 for a piece of rubber.


Eh if that's what it does I didn't notice it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Bringing yet another thread back from the dead (do I get a crown or a dunce cap for that?)...

In a fight between a C60 EST and a Diode non-EST, which would be stiffer? Thinking about pairing non-EST diodes with a Kessler ride and wondering how it would compare to my T7 with C60 ESTs.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump. Also interested in c60 vs diode. ...


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Bump. Also interested in c60 vs diode. ...


Stiffness =
DIODE<C60
DURABILITY = 
DIODE<C60
BETTER FOR THE PRICE? =
DIODE<C60

THERE YOU HAVE IT FOLKS. The diode's are, however, pretty sick. The highback just seems so fragile as you're riding though. I've heard a lot of people have broken them. Not a problem if you have warranty though. I think it's almost
Diode=C60, but because of the durability, C60's take the win.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I've got about 4-5 days on the Diodes now, and about 100 days on C60s over the last few years. Can't comment on durability of the diodes, I haven't been easy on them but I do fold the highback down before mounting the chair.

As for feel, they actually feel ALMOST as stiff as the C60s. The toe strap is better than the 2009 C60s and equal to the 2011. The ankle strap is better than the 2011 C60s, and about equal to the 2009. So from a strap standpoint I like them better.

One other thing that affects my judgement is that I own three different pairs of bindings. 2011 C60 ESTs, 2009 C60s with standard disc, 2012 Diodes with Re:flex. 

Overall they're a very confident binding, and since the C60s have been discontinued this will likely be my go to binding for the future.

I weighed them all on my trusty bathroom scale (read: not accurate) and it couldn't tell a difference between them in weight. My guess is they're within 1/4 pound per pair.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Well
> 
> I weighed them all on my trusty bathroom scale (read: not accurate) and it couldn't tell a difference between them in weight. My guess is they're within 1/4 pound per pair.


Diodes are 770 grams without disc. 2011/12 model. :thumbsup:


----------

